# Abril is finally eating with no tummy problems



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Did a lot of reading. Found a wet canned food that Abril likes and rated a 4 and made in Franklin, Tennessee. Seeing as she was a few pounds over weight according to the breeders Vet, I chose Nutro Ultra Weight Management, added to her Whole Earth dry kibble. So glad to see her eating and running and wanting to go for her walks and learning to play (she did not know how at 4 years old). Thank you all on this site for advice, direction and just plain good support.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great News!!


----------

